# FEature / Greene EfFect



## gm560

Curious to learn more about how people are using these products. They look to be someone similar. How often are you applying? All season long, or just during summer?

edit: Originally said Microgreen, meant Greene EfFect


----------



## Mightyquinn

I used FEature for most of the year last year and applied it in conjunction with my PGR app, so about every 3 weeks. I've become a huge fan of it since it's reasonably priced and adds a good mix of micronutrients to the soil. Plus it looks like Kool-Aid when you mix it up


----------



## gm560

Nice @Mightyquinn . Do you use the 1 oz/k, 2 oz/k, or some other off menu rate? Ordering supplies for 2019 and determining how much I should purchase. Thanks.

Funny story (that easily could have been not so funny), a friend of mine was getting ready to water her house plants and feed with some miracle grow (which also looks like Kool Aid) when a guest popped in. Miracle grow was mixed in a glass pitcher and left on the kitchen window sill next to the plants to be fed. My friend went to rest room and returned to see the guest had poured a heaping glass for herself..... luckily had not gotten around to consuming, thank Goodness. Cautionary tale, when mixing up a chemical that looks like Kool Aid, don't do it in an appetizing looking container and leave it anywhere near the kitchen.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I used the 2oz rate for all my applications. I have 15 lbs of it so I'm good for awhile!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Where do you guys get FEature from? I've been looking for it but can't seem to find it online.


----------



## gm560

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Where do you guys get FEature from? I've been looking for it but can't seem to find it online.


I am now proud owner of 6 lbs of the stuff. I bought it on amazon. I did see it slightly cheaper (like a 50 cents to a dollar), but not sure about shipping or anything.

Any affiliate link if that of the TLF. I tried to add it, but not sure I did it right!

https://www.amazon.com/Feature-6-0-0-1-Bag/dp/B076TFPB1Z/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1548437550&sr=1-1&keywords=feature+6-0-0


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Thanks. It looks like FEature on amazon won't ship to my location . I think I'll call loveland and see if there's any way I can get it.


----------



## Pete1313

epesthero is alittle cheaper and offers discounts if you buy multiple bags. They also have free shipping.


----------



## gm560

Pete1313 said:


> epesthero is alittle cheaper and offers discounts if you buy multiple bags. They also have free shipping.


Looks like it's actually the same seller. Unfortunately they don't ship outside the States from their own site, either. Sorry @SNOWBOB11!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

gm560 said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> epesthero is alittle cheaper and offers discounts if you buy multiple bags. They also have free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's actually the same seller. Unfortunately they don't ship outside the States from their own site, either. Sorry @SNOWBOB11!
Click to expand...

I'll call loveland and see what they say. Never hurts to ask. Thanks for the links anyways guys.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SNOWBOB11 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> epesthero is alittle cheaper and offers discounts if you buy multiple bags. They also have free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's actually the same seller. Unfortunately they don't ship outside the States from their own site, either. Sorry @SNOWBOB11!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll call loveland and see what they say. Never hurts to ask. Thanks for the links anyways guys.
Click to expand...

You might want to call ePestHero directly too as they may be able to do something different not through their website.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Mightyquinn said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's actually the same seller. Unfortunately they don't ship outside the States from their own site, either. Sorry @SNOWBOB11!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call loveland and see what they say. Never hurts to ask. Thanks for the links anyways guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to call ePestHero directly too as they may be able to do something different not through their website.
Click to expand...

True. I'm going to do that. I hear lots of good things about FEature on the forum so I'd really like to give it a try. I had some issues with my mix rate of fas last year so I want to use a chelated iron this year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sorry @gm560 didn't mean to stray away from the purpose of your thread.


----------



## gm560

No problem at all @SNOWBOB11. I hope you are able to locate some FEatre.

Actually a good segue to a question I had when posting this thread. How does the [N-Ext] MicroGreene 0-0-2 / Greene EfFect 7-0-0 Combo compare to FEature? Looks to be similar but more expensive. My math shows $3.13 per thousand on the NExt Combo (assuming 8oz/k of each product) vs $1.20 per thousand for FEature (2oz/k). Any marketable difference between the two?


----------



## g-man

Greene is a liquid product vs a dry one. Shipping cost tend to be higher when shipping water.

I can't find the product label for the Greene n-ext products. A better analysis would be to compare the % of active ingredients on each one and the cost/M. I think looking at the iron content would be enough.


----------



## gm560

I hope copying them here is okay. From this combo sold by the Lawn Care Nut. I was comparing the two products combined, to FEature. Microgreene is the micro nutrient solution, Greene Effect appears to be Iron with a N.

https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/soil-optimization/products/n-ext-microgreene-greene-effect-combo


----------



## g-man

Comparing this products is not really easy or fair. They have different ingredients with different goals. For example the microgreene has HA and kelp that the other ones dont. That will drive the price up.

FEature is 10% iron. A bag is $20 and has 3lb. This means it is a total of 0.3lb of iron in the bag and it costs ~$66/lb of iron.

The greeneeffect is 6% iron. It is sold in 5 gallons at $104. The density is 1 g = 10.5 lbs. This means there is a total of 3.15lb of iron in the 5 gallons and it costs ~$33/lb of iron.

The microgreene is 3% iron. It is sold in 5 gallons at $148. The density is 1 g = 9.7 lbs. This means there is a total of 1.46lb of iron in the 5 gallons and it costs ~$101/lb of iron.

Now if you really want a cheap iron, then MQ original FAS is still the cheapest. But it is not chelated, so it stains very easy. Of course you could chelate it.

25lb of 20% Ferrous Sulfate @ $35 yields a cost of $7/lb of iron.

For my 6k lawn, I've switched to FEature since it is easy to use in a 3lb bag that is easy to store.

Thanks osuturman for the assistance.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Not all iron is equal either. I think this is a good read on Iron.

Irony in Iron


----------



## Kballen11

I went to go order FEature and it looks like it is sold out. Anyone know where to source it? Or willing to sell any?


----------



## bigmks

Must be a damn good product amazon is out as well. Luckily I have a bag.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Kballen11 said:


> I went to go order FEature and it looks like it is sold out. Anyone know where to source it? Or willing to sell any?


They sold out last year after @Greendoc suggested it here on TLF, looks like it has happened again . Give them a few weeks as I'm sure they will get more in stock or you can give them a call to get a more specific time frame. I got 5 bags for Christmas so as not to run out of it again :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

epesthero must be wondering what is going on.


----------



## g-man

Last year the sold out too, but then they restocked.


----------



## Kballen11

If anyone sees any let me know! I'll try to check daily. I'm assuming Greene effect would be a solid second option?


----------



## craigdt

I just ordered some FEature on Amazon. $21 with Prime shipping.
Should last most of a season- seems pretty cheap.


----------



## iFisch3224

craigdt said:


> I just ordered some FEature on Amazon. $21 with Prime shipping.
> Should last most of a season- seems pretty cheap.


Got my order from epest in February. No delays, had it in 48hrs.

This is my second bag, and the first bag lasted me 8 continuous months. I'd say for price per application there isn't anything better. It's my go-to/favorite product to use.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Who has a bag for me? &#128522;


----------



## iFisch3224

SCGrassMan said:


> Who has a bag for me? 😊


Should have bought 6! Or even 12!

Had no idea this would be out of stock so quickly. I've been "secretly" using it since about this time last year. Glad I picked up my bag this year, and wish I had some to spare for y'all - 😥


----------



## Kballen11

http://www.theturftrade.com/Libraries/Products/mainEventDry6-0-0_10FE_Label.sflb.ashx

@Mightyquinn @Greendoc I did some research and talked to these guys on the phone just a few minutes ago. This product looks very similar to FEature. What do you guys think? The guy I talked to said they actually used to make FEature, which is why they called this main event. Not sure if that was true but I thought it was pretty interesting.


----------



## iFisch3224

Kballen11 said:


> http://www.theturftrade.com/Libraries/Products/mainEventDry6-0-0_10FE_Label.sflb.ashx
> 
> @Mightyquinn @Greendoc I did some research and talked to these guys on the phone just a few minutes ago. This product looks very similar to FEature. What do you guys think? The guy I talked to said they actually used to make FEature, which is why they called this main event. Not sure if that was true but I thought it was pretty interesting.


Looks good to me. 10% iron vs 12% in FEature. But rest looks solid.

How much is it?


----------



## Kballen11

@iFisch3224 the FEature label I looked at said 10% iron. Maybe I was mistaken.


----------



## g-man

It looks fairly similar. It is using urea plus AS instead of just AS and it has zinc. It looks like a good alternative. Do you have a price and an online source?


----------



## Kballen11

I am waiting to hear back from them and will share any details I receive.


----------



## Greendoc

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=1600


----------



## Kballen11

https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1s4mzLBuTK5p3TfnSxoa1qukWEe73XSbTcQZwmqeKZ4Y/edit#slide=id.p1

They shared this with me. Still waiting to hear how to order and how much.


----------



## Greendoc

Treestuff ships no questions asked. Kind of expensive in my case. 30 lb box would be almost $100 to my location.


----------



## g-man

I found this 3lb source for $18.95, but shipping is $15.

https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/


----------



## craigdt

How much do y'all need? I've got some nice 8oz jars I could ship to you. 
It may not make much sense with $8 shipping, but if you just want to try some and/or just can't get any, it might be worth it.


----------



## iFisch3224

Kballen11 said:


> @iFisch3224 the FEature label I looked at said 10% iron. Maybe I was mistaken.


You are right - maybe the old bag I have is 12% - I'll double check. Regardless - if there's another source for this product I AM buying 6 more bags - this is like the Milo availability debacle last year - except I was able to buy it routinely for $8/bag at Ace Hardware.


----------



## iFisch3224

Greendoc said:


> Treestuff ships no questions asked. Kind of expensive in my case. 30 lb box would be almost $100 to my location.


$9.27 shipping to my home. This is an option... *hmmmm* :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

That is definitely an option.


----------



## Kballen11

I ordered 5 bags from quest, the company that makes it, for $5/1lb +shipping. The bags are 3 lbs just like feature so $15 a bag. Bill was who I talked to and I asked if he cared if I shared his contact on here with you guys and he said no problem at all. Really nice guy. His number is in my office at work. I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## iFisch3224

Kballen11 said:


> I ordered 5 bags from quest, the company that makes it, for $5/1lb +shipping. The bags are 3 lbs just like feature so $15 a bag. Bill was who I talked to and I asked if he cared if I shared his contact on here with you guys and he said no problem at all. Really nice guy. His number is in my office at work. I'll post it tomorrow.


10-4 sounds good. :thumbup: :nod:

How much was shipping and how much did you order?


----------



## Kballen11

Bill is supposed to send me an invoice today. He wasn't sure what shipping would cost. I ordered 5 bags.


----------



## Kballen11

Bill's number is 785-542-2577. He was great to talk and and work with. Let him know you heard about this on the lawn forum.


----------



## g-man

So, what is the shipping cost?


----------



## Kballen11

Well, he hasnt sent me the invoice yet! :shock: I probably should have asked that. I replied to that with tell me when you want my payment information and he just said to drop a check in the mail when I had a chance.


----------



## Kballen11

I got an email from epest hero that said feature is available. Just passing it along.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It's still showing as sold out on the epesthero site but maybe it's just not updated. If you look on lovelands website and click on retailers there are tons of places that carry loveland products. I called a few of them and some said they can get FEature. There was one guy in Utah that said he had it in stock. Unfortunately nobody will ship my way. I'm going to have to go with one of those places that have a US warehouse address then they ship from the address to me.


----------



## Kballen11

No I looked and they were available. If you don't see any now they are sold out again. I highly recommend getting into with bill at quest. As others have said it is essentially the same product.


----------



## Kballen11

Order already came in. Still haven't gotten invoice. I guess that's good and bad lol.


----------



## adgattoni

Kballen11 said:


> Order already came in. Still haven't gotten invoice. I guess that's good and bad lol.


Shipping for the low low price of $134.99


----------



## Kballen11

adgattoni said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order already came in. Still haven't gotten invoice. I guess that's good and bad lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping for the low low price of $134.99
Click to expand...

 :lol: I'll let you guys know the damage when I find out.


----------



## Austinite

Running out already? Wild. I got 2 bags back in January. Never used it before but excited to see some results!


----------



## iFisch3224

Kballen11 said:


> Order already came in. Still haven't gotten invoice. I guess that's good and bad lol.


That was quick!

I'm going to give him a call this weekend (if he's there) if not on Monday or Tuesday (hopefully I get an early day) and order 6 bags.

I have customers I can upsell this product on. Should be a win-win!  :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

I just checked for feature and their still out of stock.


----------



## osuturfman

Another option for FEature is going through Nutrien Ag who distributes Loveland Products.

https://www.nutrienagsolutions.com/find-location


----------



## g-man

Feature is back in stock.

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients


----------



## Spammage

g-man said:


> Feature is back in stock.
> 
> https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients


5....4....3....2....1....0. Probably not anymore. 😆


----------



## iFisch3224

STILL in stock!! Woohooo!


----------



## ghutch

I have a bag of FEature that I was going to put down with a hose end. Any suggestions on how to mix to a liquid and then set dial to spray?


----------



## gm560

ghutch said:


> I have a bag of FEature that I was going to put down with a hose end. Any suggestions on how to mix to a liquid and then set dial to spray?


I don't think the hose end is the best way to put it down. It's just not precise enough. Too much iron will turn things black. I have a bad feeling this may lead to a lawn that looks like camo. I would use a backpack sprayer. I think these videos from @Ware 
and @wardconnor are what you want.

Mixing:





Spraying with a hand sprayer:


----------



## iFisch3224

gm560 said:


> ghutch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bag of FEature that I was going to put down with a hose end. Any suggestions on how to mix to a liquid and then set dial to spray?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the hose end is the best way to put it down. It's just not precise enough. Too much iron will turn things black. I have a bad feeling this may lead to a lawn that looks like camo. I would use a backpack sprayer. I think these videos from @Ware
> and @wardconnor are what you want.
> 
> Mixing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spraying with a hand sprayer:
Click to expand...

Throw er down with a backpack/hand can. I wouldn't do hose end either.


----------



## ghutch

Thank you both very much, I was definitely going in the wrong direction! Backpack on track...


----------



## Greyleafspot

I just bought a bag on amazon.


----------



## SGrabs33

g-man said:


> Now if you really want a cheap iron, then MQ original FAS is still the cheapest. But it is not chelated, so it stains very easy. Of course you could chelate it.


You mentioned it so I have to ask. How would you reccomend doing that?

I have a lot of FAS left but bought one bag of Feature to try it out mainly because I have quite a bit of concrete to deal with.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man

@Greendoc recommends using citric acid to keep the iron molecules from precipitation. Citric acid into water first and then the FS. I'm not sure how much less it will stain.


----------



## andynese

Anyone have any luck finding sellers for FEature this season? Trying to stock up before it starts up. Down to half a bag..


----------



## FlaDave

andynese said:


> Anyone has any luck finding sellers for FEature this season? Trying to stock up before it starts up. Down to half a bag..


Main event is a comparable product. I think the best deal going right now with shipping is here. https://gloriousgardenspro.com/products/main-event-dry-chelated-iron-6-0-0-non-staining-3-lbs


----------



## Olkutty

FlaDave said:


> andynese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any luck finding sellers for FEature this season? Trying to stock up before it starts up. Down to half a bag..
> 
> 
> 
> Main event is a comparable product. I think the best deal going right now with shipping is here. https://gloriousgardenspro.com/products/main-event-dry-chelated-iron-6-0-0-non-staining-3-lbs
Click to expand...

Ive now done two applications of main event. It's no where near feature as far as results. I'm really disheartened. I miss my dark green lawn. I just really wish Feature was still available!!! 😭


----------



## FlaDave

Olkutty said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andynese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any luck finding sellers for FEature this season? Trying to stock up before it starts up. Down to half a bag..
> 
> 
> 
> Main event is a comparable product. I think the best deal going right now with shipping is here. https://gloriousgardenspro.com/products/main-event-dry-chelated-iron-6-0-0-non-staining-3-lbs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive now done two applications of main event. It's no where near feature as far as results. I'm really disheartened. I miss my dark green lawn. I just really wish Feature was still available!!! 😭
Click to expand...

I've yet to actually use main event but there are many others on here that have. The analysis of both products are nearly identical though. 


I'm thinking there may be another factor? That's my hope anyway since I've got enough main event to last me a couple years.


----------



## synergy0852

@FlaDave thanks for posting that pic. Had to go look at the bag I had sitting downstairs because this is what they show online:



Didn't realize that only a portion of some of the nutrients are chelated. @Olkutty you think this is why you aren't seeing the same results as Feature? What's your soil pH?


----------



## FedDawg555

Is Feature off the market no longer available or we can't find a supplier?


----------



## synergy0852

It's available @g-man posted this earlier. 


g-man said:


> https://www.nutrienagsolutions.com/find-location
> 
> Call ahead.


----------



## FlaDave

synergy0852 said:


> @FlaDave thanks for posting that pic. Had to go look at the bag I had sitting downstairs because this is what they show online:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize that only a portion of some of the nutrients are chelated. @Olkutty you think this is why you aren't seeing the same results as Feature? What's your soil pH?


I have seen this topic discussed before on the chelating methods, however I was unable to find the thread. If I recall correctly someone reached out to quest and the outcome was that it was the same as feature. I think the the percentage listed was of natural and synthetic chelates.


----------



## FedDawg555

synergy0852 said:


> It's available @g-man posted this earlier.
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nutrienagsolutions.com/find-location
> 
> Call ahead.
Click to expand...

@synergy0852

Ok I called the Nutrien office here in GA they don't distribute the Loveland Feature and referred me back to Loveland and they say call a Nutrien Office. Uggg

So has anyone found a Nutrien office the has sold you Feature recently?


----------



## g-man

@SumBeach35 has purchased it recently. Sumbeach, do you know the nutrien item number for it?


----------



## Matthew_73

Where can we order this at?


----------



## FedDawg555

Matthew_73 said:


> Where can we order this at?


Feature has turned into Keyser Söze!


----------



## SumBeach35

g-man said:


> @SumBeach35 has purchased it recently. Sumbeach, do you know the nutrien item number for it?


Product ID on my paper work is 1000174324

You need to find a Nutrien Store that services Turf and Ornamental.


----------



## FedDawg555

SumBeach35 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SumBeach35 has purchased it recently. Sumbeach, do you know the nutrien item number for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Product ID on my paper work is 1000174324
> 
> You need to find a Nutrien Store that services Turf and Ornamental.
Click to expand...

Can you advise which location you used..I'll order from them. GA locations deal in AG products so far.


----------



## g-man

@FedDawg555 they don't sell online. You have to go to a store. Sumbeach lives in NY. Do you want to drive to NY?


----------



## FedDawg555

g-man said:


> @FedDawg555 they don't sell online. You have to go to a store. Sumbeach lives in NY. Do you want to drive to NY?


No I wanna call them directly.


----------



## Olkutty

synergy0852 said:


> @FlaDave thanks for posting that pic. Had to go look at the bag I had sitting downstairs because this is what they show online:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize that only a portion of some of the nutrients are chelated. @Olkutty you think this is why you aren't seeing the same results as Feature? What's your soil pH?


Here is my soil Test results previous of 2 applications of main event.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

I just recently purchased Greene effect, so would applying feature be overkill or unnecessary?


----------



## bhutchinson87

Royale_with_cheese said:


> I just recently purchased Greene effect, so would applying feature be overkill or unnecessary?


Yes, they are both chelated liquid iron that is absorbed through the foliage. Over applying iron can turn the leaf blade black.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

bhutchinson87 said:


> Royale_with_cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased Greene effect, so would applying feature be overkill or unnecessary?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are both chelated liquid iron that is absorbed through the foliage. Over applying iron can turn the leaf blade black.
Click to expand...

Okay thank you for the clarification, looks like I'm using only Greene effect for the next two seasons.


----------



## iFisch3224

Royale_with_cheese said:


> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royale_with_cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased Greene effect, so would applying feature be overkill or unnecessary?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are both chelated liquid iron that is absorbed through the foliage. Over applying iron can turn the leaf blade black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay thank you for the clarification, looks like I'm using only Greene effect for the next two seasons.
Click to expand...

I'd be happy to take that FEature off your hands for ya! :nod:


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

iFisch3224 said:


> Royale_with_cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are both chelated liquid iron that is absorbed through the foliage. Over applying iron can turn the leaf blade black.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thank you for the clarification, looks like I'm using only Greene effect for the next two seasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be happy to take that FEature off your hands for ya! :nod:
Click to expand...

Haha if I had some, I would be happy to send it your way. I only just stumbled upon this thread, I haven't even looked to purchase any (which sounds like quite the task).


----------



## SumBeach35

I have a for sale thread in the marketplace if anyone is interested.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=268803#p268803


----------



## FedDawg555

SumBeach35 said:


> I have a for sale thread in the marketplace if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=268803#p268803


Sent you a PM


----------



## iFisch3224

SumBeach35 said:


> I have a for sale thread in the marketplace if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=268803#p268803


I'm interested, just not at double the cost as previous. My local supplier can get a case for $15/bag + shipping but waiting to hear what shipping costs are.


----------



## SumBeach35

iFisch3224 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a for sale thread in the marketplace if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=268803#p268803
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested, just not at double the cost as previous. My local supplier can get a case for $15/bag + shipping but waiting to hear what shipping costs are.
Click to expand...

My multi bag, 4 or more bags, and case price is much better than selling it by the bag. Feel free to DM me.

I obviously need to make some profit on the product to make it worth providing it. Shipping full cases is likely what makes buying a full case less cost beneficial.


----------



## iFisch3224

SumBeach35 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a for sale thread in the marketplace if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=268803#p268803
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested, just not at double the cost as previous. My local supplier can get a case for $15/bag + shipping but waiting to hear what shipping costs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My multi bag, 4 or more bags, and case price is much better than selling it by the bag. Feel free to DM me.
> 
> I obviously need to make some profit on the product to make it worth providing it. Shipping full cases is likely what makes buying a full case less cost beneficial.
Click to expand...

I totally understand. My plan was to get 3 bags for myself then offer the remaining 12 bags to the members here at my cost + shipping - I don't need to make a profit to make it worth while - I owe something to the community for what it's provided me.


----------



## SumBeach35

iFisch3224 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested, just not at double the cost as previous. My local supplier can get a case for $15/bag + shipping but waiting to hear what shipping costs are.
> 
> 
> 
> My multi bag, 4 or more bags, and case price is much better than selling it by the bag. Feel free to DM me.
> 
> I obviously need to make some profit on the product to make it worth providing it. Shipping full cases is likely what makes buying a full case less cost beneficial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand. My plan was to get 3 bags for myself then offer the remaining 12 bags to the members here at my cost + shipping - I don't need to make a profit to make it worth while - I owe something to the community for what it's provided me.
Click to expand...

Thats good if you can do that. I am in the process of opening a fertilzer distribution business. Using this as a mini test to gauge interest, work out the kinks of shipping. The more FEature i sell, the better the price i can offer.


----------



## iFisch3224

SumBeach35 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My multi bag, 4 or more bags, and case price is much better than selling it by the bag. Feel free to DM me.
> 
> I obviously need to make some profit on the product to make it worth providing it. Shipping full cases is likely what makes buying a full case less cost beneficial.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand. My plan was to get 3 bags for myself then offer the remaining 12 bags to the members here at my cost + shipping - I don't need to make a profit to make it worth while - I owe something to the community for what it's provided me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good if you can do that. I am in the process of opening a fertilzer distribution business. Using this as a mini test to gauge interest, work out the kinks of shipping. The more FEature i sell, the better the price i can offer.
Click to expand...

Totally understand, and I respect what you're doing. :thumbup:


----------

